# Trim time 2012



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Got time to wack and replant.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice, you going to have any of the steams at the meeting?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

All gone. Maybe some Dow noi. Ill try to go to meeting.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Finaly finished redoing my other tank. Needed some fish to go with it. Im actually looking for endlers fish coz i have alot of RCS in this tank.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks good. I know we have endlers in our club. I've given alot away. I no longer have my breeding colony because I've shut down the tank they were in.


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim (WRabbit) had the rest of his nice black bar endler colony for sale this week.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will ask jim about the endlers.


----------

